# Doe losing hair on back legs.



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I noticed last night that one of my milkers is losing hair on her back legs. The skin looks very flaky and dry. I gave them their booster of selenium and vit E last night but does anyone know what would cause this? I did a little research and came up with selenium deficiency. Anyone else had this happen before? I ran out of minerals about two weeks ago and wasn't able to get to the feed store to buy more, I didn't think that would do anything that fast though. I am really hoping it was a sel/vit e problem.... 

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the hair loss on the inside of the back legs? I'm wondering this because I have 2 does with thin hair on the insides of their legs, next to where their udders are...I attributed it to the fact that I shave udders and the friction from those short hairs on the udder while rubbing against the legs is giving an exfoliating affect.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

No it's the bottom half. A good six inches starting from the hoof up is bald and flaky dry skin is showing. I'm buying some external wormer and DE today. Hoping I have my bases covered


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

No one has had this happen or heard of this?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep....I hate to tell you this, but sounds like mites! I just treated my boys for it....I tried using pour-on Ivermec but I ended up having to inject with Ivermectin Injectable to clear it up. Are they itching?


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I haven't noticed itching but it is sore because she jumps when I touch it. I bought the injectable today.. I wonder if you can do it orally and still get external or do you HAVE to inject it?

Also, wouldn't they all have this? I have 12 goats and 8 are milkers. None of the other goats have this anywhere.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok...this is what I was told per vet.....first off orally does not work for external, injecting it gets it into the bloodstream......now you can try the pour-on, it might work for yours. Your need to treat everyone if they are together, some goats don't show signs but can still be infected.....like we all react differently to bug bits. In the beginning I only treated my one that showed signs, all 3 boys ended up with them. Also you will need to retreat in 10 days to kill lifecycle.


----------

